# Skittish After Neuter



## sclevenger (Nov 11, 2012)

So Royce was neutered yesterday, I picked him up today after work. Everything medically is fine, I was just wondering if it was normal for him to be a bit skittish. 

Like I crumpled up a newspaper to put in trash and he jumped, fiancé burned his finger cookin and yelled and he jumped, just normal little things are making him jump or flinch.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 18, 2013)

Hmmm...testicles suddenly missing. Itching/burning pain where they used to be. What could Royce possibly have to be nervous about?


----------



## sclevenger (Nov 11, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Hmmm...testicles suddenly missing. Itching/burning pain where they used to be. What could Royce possibly have to be nervous about?


Well I've had other dogs neutered or spayed and they have never reacted this way. Just moopy and sore. Never seen one skittish so it's new to me.


----------



## sclevenger (Nov 11, 2012)

Oh and if you were using sarcasm then that was pretty funny...


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 18, 2013)

Sorry, trying to be funny!
It seems that some dogs do seem scared or anxious post-anesthesia/surgery. Did your vet send home any pain medication for him?


----------



## sclevenger (Nov 11, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Sorry, trying to be funny!
> It seems that some dogs do seem scared or anxious post-anesthesia/surgery. Did your vet send home any pain medication for him?


Bahaha. That picture is really funny. I thght you were being funny but wasn't sure lol. No he didn't send anything home with him. He seems to be only in a little if any pain. He is walking around fine and keeps bringing me his ball. Poor guy wants to play so badly. Lol.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

I think the procedure is more painful for the owner than for the dog (especially male owners!). However, you did leave him all alone at the Vet, they stuck him with needles, and locked him in strange cages ... He might be skittish from the smells and noises while being caged after the surgery. 

When will he be allowed to play ball?


----------



## sclevenger (Nov 11, 2012)

They said to keep his activity limited to leash walks for 10-14 days. I have no idea how im going to do that.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

Understood! I got Shep fixed at 6 mos ... and he was worse after the neuter! It was difficult to keep him quiet for 2 weeks .... like continuously winding up a spring.... I knew at some time he would just break loose from boredom. He didn't, though. Good luck.


----------



## Fade (Feb 24, 2012)

I can classify the common responses I see regularly to neuters/surgeries . At least from my experience lol Vet prolly has some experiences too

Hyper sensitive dogs. That cry/scream like crazy when you try to touch them and make the owners VERY upset and anxious about the whole situation. And as the vet staff ugh. dealing with a "Screamer" is just tough >.< Some dogs have a full out panic mode "emotionally" afraid of everything. Usually the little dogs like Chihuahuas or the last one was a beagle. Dog screamed bloody murder could hear it from a block away >.<

Vomiting dogs. Dogs that respond badly to the anesthesia and vomit repeatedly which causes a little more lethargy then normal. all around miserable. There is medicine for that!

Sensitive dogs. Like your Royce. Usually a combination of the moopy and the jumpy. The whole experience is pretty rough for them physically and "emotionally" they are just a little more sensitive then some other dogs. They might feel vulnerable or even scared from the sensation and experience. causing them to be jumpy.

Normal. Or what I would classify as a normal response and most common response. Dogs that just sort of moop around. Not doing much. Whimper here and there. Get clingy. Maybe not eat much that night.

In between dogs. They are sort of moopy but not always. You can tell something is different but not a huge change from their routine.

Feel to good dogs. These can be the worst! because they tear around the house while you try to keep them calm. knock your lamps down with their cone. and scrape the walls up. Its terrible for the owners. We just spayed a lab puppy. After destroying the house with her cone. He confined her to the laundry room cause she didnt fit in the crate. and she ate the washer and dryer cords / hoses yea. then the wall and trim and door and floor and the poor man was about the give the dog away in frustration. She kept going after her sutures so she needed to wear a cone.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Everything will be fine in two days. It could just be the meds used on him. He is a herding breed and could have the MDR1 gene and reacted to the drugs used on him. Just make sure he is eating and drinking as normal. All should be good by Monday morning.


----------



## sclevenger (Nov 11, 2012)

Thanks guys. Ya he was eating and drinking normal from the start lol. Hopefully he starts feeling better soon, he is starting to whimper randomly now and I feel bad, his sutures still look good though. He is just edgy.


----------



## sclevenger (Nov 11, 2012)

We done some of that last night though it didn't appear to enjoy it, most of his obedience requires him to sit and he is not enjoying sitting right now lol. 

I did sit in the floor and roll his ball( he keeps bringing it to me to throw) so he could walk after it and that helped keep his mind busy for awhile. I think I'm gonna pick up a puzzle toy tomorrow as well for him to stay actively busy for awhile.


----------



## sclevenger (Nov 11, 2012)

So were going back to the vet tomorrow. He is swollen, red and getting sores on him. He is extremely skittish and becoming aggressive. I feel so bad for my poor boy :-(


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

What did the vet say? Was he allergic to something?


----------



## sclevenger (Nov 11, 2012)

bacterial infection. Running a fever. Put him on antibiotics and and anti inflammatory pain meds and a cone of shame.


----------



## Greater Swiss (Jun 7, 2011)

sclevenger said:


> bacterial infection. Running a fever. Put him on antibiotics and and anti inflammatory pain meds and a cone of shame.


Oh, poor guy! Hope he recovers quick! I'm almost surprised you weren't given antibiotics when you took him home. I was for Dexter, and although I'm not a fan of using antibiotics when they aren't necessary, I make my exception for the neuter (Though Dex had his dew claws done too)......just seems like something that could so easily get infected.
Once he gets over it, good luck keeping him calm though  it'll be a chore!


----------



## sclevenger (Nov 11, 2012)

Oh I know its so hard keeping him calm. The day we brought him home, that evening he dropped his ball in my lap. lol.


----------

